
Amazon.com Updated: Kindle Fire - shawndumas
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051VVOB2#
======
bennesvig
I have an iPad 2 which I love, but I can't resist not getting one of the new
Kindles now. Doing almost all book reading on the Kindle app, $79 or $99 to
comfortably read outside is hard to pass up.

